# Back to Cali, TX treated me well +kitchenaid deal



## TamanegiKin (Feb 12, 2012)

So It's been a little over thirteen months since I came to dallas to aid in a restaurant opening. I have since been moved over to another restaurant within the company which was good for me.
However, the time to return to the golden state has come and It's bitter sweet. Dallas has been great to me and my fiancee and I'm thankful to have spent some time here. On the last night of work my best friend and i were soaked with buckets of water right after service lol, shortly followed by tequila and beer with all the line and the chef. Great people here in Dallas. It's been a productive year with work and an experience I'll never forget. Thanks TX! Oh and to top it off I picked up a kitchenaid pro 600 6qt mixer for $170...I guess they're not carrying the white model anymore so they're selling the display at 50% and then my gal the coupon monster downloaded a coupon for an additional 20% off so we got it super cheap. If anyone wants a kitchenaid check out bed bath beyond for a white one.
Anyway, just wanted to share that with y'all.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2012)

looking forward to having you back here


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to checking out the shop! It's gonna be rad working within minutes from there.
Road trip is set to begin tomorrow morning so see ya within a week for sure.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 12, 2012)

You're lucky you didn't get ketchup and flour.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome back and drive safe.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 17, 2012)

Yikes, ketchup and flour woulda been nasty. A buddy of mine got fish sauced once lol.
Our road trip turned out to be a memorable one. We took the northern route via the 40, hit a dead end 100 miles past Albuquerque when a snow storm shut down the highway. We doubled back 100 miles to the 25 only to have the road trip from hell take us captive in a town named Truth or Consequences NM with a blown tire at 2am. The next day we finally made it down to the 10 and drove 14 hours with the last 2 hosting some pretty nasty rain storms in the desert. Home sweet home


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

so you're back now, right?


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea got back yesterday only 8 hours behind schedule. Coulda been worse haha.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

yesterdays traffic sucked more than normal though


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

JBroida said:


> ...traffic sucked...


Now there's a true LA welcome, lol. Proud home to two of the worlds ten worst intersections! It's probably that main reason we moved away.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 18, 2012)

TamanegiKin said:


> Yikes, ketchup and flour woulda been nasty. A buddy of mine got fish sauced once lol.
> Our road trip turned out to be a memorable one. We took the northern route via the 40, hit a dead end 100 miles past Albuquerque when a snow storm shut down the highway. We doubled back 100 miles to the 25 only to have the road trip from hell take us captive in a town named Truth or Consequences NM with a blown tire at 2am. The next day we finally made it down to the 10 and drove 14 hours with the last 2 hosting some pretty nasty rain storms in the desert. Home sweet home



"live or die in truth or consequences", there is a reason for that saying and now you know.lol


----------

